# Weekend report



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Still have not landed a nice size Striper and the Sea Robins are being a pain the the you no where but I did catch some nice size Bluefish at Cummings pier 3 on Saturday and 2 on Sunday all released didn't fish this morning will start again tomorrow.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Coco, what size blues you catching? Stripers in the ocean are pretty much gone from here, they'll be back come Fall, we still have some snapper blues, and flatties, kingfish, and trout in some areas. Drum, long gone.  

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Largest was about 8#s Shaggy in about a month thay will be alot bigger I heard in Long Island they are getting them up to 12#s


----------

